# W.I.P Flesh Tearers



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey here is a few models that I have put some time and effort into and I am needing some feedback. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

love the death mask on the dread


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

First of all let me say welcome to Heresy online.

My comments on the dread are around the right hand power fist that looks converted. Have you used GS on this? If so you need to mix it together more so its green. But I like the face and the insignia you have placed on the hull. 

The other model looks nice, although the power sword looks like paint is too thick along the top edge. Out of interest what colours have you used to paint him?


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

love the dread! And i also would like to know your paint scheme on sanguinor


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for everything. Yes its green stuff that has gone bad long ago probably but I didn't want to see it go to waste and it still works, sort of. I am pretty cheap and money is very tight so better use than waste. Yes the sword didn't turn out the best  it was always the part I was holding, but yeah my bad 

The color scheme on The Sanguinor

All of the paint is mixed 1:1 with distilled water to better coverage and better tackiness to the primer and model.

Armor and jump pack
Primed white
mithril silver on the armor avoiding wings, gems, etc...
three washes of grpyhonne sepra
bleached bone first highlight
skull white final highlight
one final wash of gryphonne sepra to tie it all in

Wings
Primed white
three washes of gryphonne sepra same as above
bleached bone first highlight
skull white final highlight
one final wash of gryphonne sepra to tie it all in

Gems
scab red across it all
red gore on the upper half
blood red on the top most
spot of skull white on the very tip or top

Purity Seal Paper
bleached bone
wash of devlan mud
skull white while trying to leave bleached bone on the edges
I haven't quite gotten the right ink pen to do writing or scribbles on it just yet

Purity Seal
snot green
scorpion green highlight

The saddest part is with my most current army list that I am working on, it doesn't have any fluff for me to want to field him with the army


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

arcticcanadian said:


> Thanks for everything. Yes its green stuff that has gone bad long ago probably but I didn't want to see it go to waste and it still works, sort of. I am pretty cheap and money is very tight so better use than waste. Yes the sword didn't turn out the best  it was always the part I was holding, but yeah my bad
> 
> The color scheme on The Sanguinor
> 
> ...


Its hard to visualize the colour scheme. Cant wait to see some pics though. As for the fluff... well you can do what ever you like. There is no wrong answer. write what you want in order to make it work!


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

The paint job is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. Plus most of the work just comes with the washes and then waiting around until its completely dry to start the next step. Here are some more pics though to let you get a better look of. You are right though but I have another army that is much smaller but fits with The Sanguinor, Dante, two squads of Sanguinary Guard and two Sanguinary Priests. Otherwise the list I plan to field in an upcoming rogue trader he has no place but I am still happy with how he turned out and it will be a similiar paint job on the Sanguinary Guard and Dante when I get to that point.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest that you clean up the sword and defenitly include him in your arm as its a brilliant centre piece model.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

arcticcanadian said:


> The paint job is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. Plus most of the work just comes with the washes and then waiting around until its completely dry to start the next step. Here are some more pics though to let you get a better look of. You are right though but I have another army that is much smaller but fits with The Sanguinor, Dante, two squads of Sanguinary Guard and two Sanguinary Priests. Otherwise the list I plan to field in an upcoming rogue trader he has no place but I am still happy with how he turned out and it will be a similiar paint job on the Sanguinary Guard and Dante when I get to that point.


I really think my eyes are failing me... lol that picture is still hard to make colours out. Is it just me / my comp that is making that background orange? the more I look at this the more it frustrates me. I actually cant make the pics out and their colours all too well.

I will find a way!!!!


----------



## m.leboss (Aug 23, 2009)

I especially love the dreadnought.:so_happy:


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Its the combination of the cardboard background, lighting, and the camera none are that good but it works well enough I guess... sorry though, I will be putting a light grade grit of sandpaper to the sword in hopes of cleaning up that flaw, with touchups afterwards. Still so much to do, aggravatingly slow... But here are some more pics of the dreadnaught. I am still finding it hard to bore out barrels on bolters, sometimes it comes out right other times not so much  but anyways, yeah. Thanks again for all the helpful comments, compliments, I hope to keep myself busy as best I can.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good so far.

I hate drilling out gun barrels; they are either between the sizes of drill-bit I have so they look too small, or I end up off centre.


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Almost same problem at times, very frustrating! Thanks again though


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

You planning on fielding any sanguinary guard or death company in your flesh tearers force? I'm currently trying to figure out a paint scheme for the sanguinary guard, don't want them gold, trying to mute them a bit. I was thinking either silver or deep red, any thoughts?


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

My current army list has Death Company although I do have Sanguinary Guard that I am currently working on. But if you want ideas check out this link.

http://www.thedarkfortress.co.uk/oratorium/oratorium_mortarion_3.htm

I think it might help you get an idea going around the gold and on to more interesting paint schemes. Personally though with the Sanguinary Guard being the truest and purest of heart after they're Primarch Sanguinious. I am sticking to the gold and once I get to that point again (I had a squad of Sanguinary Guard painted up but didn't like how they were turning out so I stripped them and is in the process of doing subtle tweaks to them). But yeah, hope the link gets you in the right direction.


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is everything that is assembled, primed, based, and what I will be playing with tonight.

Gabriel Seth
Librarian Dreadnaught
3 Sanguinary Priests
20 Assault Marines
18 Assault Marines on foot
2 Attack Bikes
1 Baal Predator
2 rhino's

I will take pictures of the assembled models tomorrow sometime. Tonight should be a fun night


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks pretty good so far, especially like the dred. 

keep it up

Rev


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks  I think I have put together a winning army list and so far getting everything ready and put together to be able to field this army list that I am working on. Things are still coming along, I will get pictures on here tonight of the things that I have had progress on. After that there is still more models to assemble, including 10 assault marines on foot, 10 Death Company, a rhino, stormraven, etc... I will continue to keep all of you informed and post my progress  thanks again for the kind words, and encouragement


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Almost finished a stormraven, only waiting for the land raider crusader conversion pack for the hurricane bolter sponsons, twin-linked assault cannons, and a multi-melta to add to an existing multi-melta to combine and convert into a twin-linked multi-melta. Beyond that only a few more armor plates to add to the front, grapples to hold the dreadnaught in the back, the weapons above, after that, it will be modelled and assembled, then comes the primer and painting, etc... After that not much has been done but there is still plenty more to do. That list being 10 more assault marines on foot, a rhino, and 10 Death Company.


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

HQ
Gabriel Seth

Elites
3 Sanguinary Priests
one w/ power weapon
two w/ jump packs, power weapons

Furioso Dreadnaught w/ blood talons

Troops
8 Assault Marines w/ meltagun, sergeant w/ power weapon, in a rhino

10 Assault Marines w/ 2 meltaguns, sergeant w/ powerfist, in a rhino

10 Assault Marines w/ 2 meltaguns, sergeant w/ powerfist, in a rhino

10 Assault Marines w/ 2 meltaguns, sergeant w/ infernus pistol, power weapon, meltabombs

10 Assault Marines w/ 2 meltaguns, sergeant w/ infernus pistol, power weapon, meltabombs

10 Death Company w/ 1 power weapon, 1 thunder hammer, and Lemartes

Fast Attack
Baal Predator w/ heavy bolter sponsons, dozer blade, searchlight

Heavy Support
Stormraven w/ twin-linked multi-melta, twin-linked assault cannon, hurricane bolter sponsons, extra armor

This the list that I am modelling and assembling as of right now...


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are the pictures of my stormraven conversion, its still a work in progress but I think its shaping up quite nicely. Still missing its weapons until my GW order comes in but for now, here it is for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's awesome mate, I can't wait to see it painted up!!

Have some rep


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

More pictures of the assault marines both with jump packs and on foot, plus Gabriel Seth. All have the first layer on they're bases, been primed, the squads on foot have they're meltaguns while the two squads with jump packs have not yet had they'res glued on yet. But yeah, this is what I have done so far. Much more to come still...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Really diggin what you did there. That Stormraven looks cool. did u think of that yourself or was there some inspiration in regards to slamming a rhino into the front end of a Valk

+rep!
Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

The inspiration came after seeing another conversion done with a land raider, I didn't like it because of both the look (being a bit too bulky), that and the armor on the stormraven is 12 not 14 so the thought just came to me and I started working from there. Thanks


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree that the Storm Raven is very well done.

What are you going to do with the hole in the top?


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

That is where the twin-linked assault cannons will go, while on the bottom (which has the same hole and such) is where the twin-linked multi-melta will go, and on the sides where the rhino doors would've been is where the hurricane bolter sponsons will be.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice army in progress. The StormRaven must be some of the best i have seen to date. And a Seth of dies. +rep


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

I really appreciate the kind words and I know that I am heading in the right direction. Again thanks for the inspiration, it keeps me going and makes me smile so thank you all


----------



## Balord (Sep 22, 2010)

both are really good- ya, tru, nice death mask....i cant wait to see the dread painted, though!


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

The painting will be a long ways off sadly, the rogue trader that I plan on attending is coming up fast. What I am planning on is to have everything assembled, modelled correctly, based with the bases being completed, painted, sand, wash, etc which will meet the 3 color minimum and I then won't be rushed to paint the army and can take my time on it. Meanwhile on the rhino's, baal, dread, and stormraven to paint what I can to satisfy the three color minimum.

For now finishing up assembling the last assault squad, its rhino, and the ten Death Company. I'll let you know how progress is coming along


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

eagerly awaiting!


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Guess what came in today... Land Raider Crusader Conversion kit!  and so here are the bits magnetized and rocking to go! The bits haven't been primed yet hence the off grey compared to the rest of the model but not to worry, it shall be done. Added a bit of stuff, small rocks, etc... to the base as well as most of my other models. Still trying to work out a list that can take on Mephiston and more and still haven't found a winning combination yet. Still working on that and came up with another list which I will give it a go again this Thursday and see what becomes of it. Thanks again for the comments, words of encouragement and praise, and so I thank you... Still plenty more to accomplish, finished assembling another assault squad and its rhino or its drop pod, whatever I may decide to have it be deployed in. Death Company are still being assembled as I still cannot make up my mind if it is worth it running Death Company or some other unit, such as Sanguinary Guard, Honour Guard, etc... but so far... still very much a work in progress. Next update will be Thursday night or Friday. Thanks again to all and to all a goodnight


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is suitably impressive. Do you have a picture of the back of the conversion. Im interested to see how to blended in the front of the rhino.


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

I do not sorry, the best I can tell you is that I cut the rhino just after the side doors, I kept the top panels a bit longer so that I could use the existing panels to glue onto the top of the valkyire and then went from there to fill the gaps where I could and putting a few pieces of cut plastic here and there for the larger gaps and then green stuff around it and such. Sorry though, wish I had...


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there any way to remove the treads? I think they detract from the model a little.


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Remove the treads? There are no treads... Unless you mean the contour of the rhino where the treads would've been. I could but it would change the look of it too drastically and then it would make the hurricane bolter sponsons stick out all that much more. Even with where they are now I am debating on whether or not its too much. I like it but it is a bit much.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Keep the spronsons sir, sicne yes they looks abit much but they also look like they can back a punch like the Stormraven can as well as transport the evil innards across the feild. I was planning to use a Whirlwind for my Stormraven when i get around to making one for my Death Lances (still assembling my Death Company since im waiting for all the bitz websites to have enougb lances in stock) but awesome so far dude.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the bolters look great, but the side view looks strange when you see they are directly blocking the engine intakes.

Since it's not real it doesn't matter of course, but i thought i'd point it out as it jumped straight out at me.

Otherwise it's a quality piece of work, will await the paint


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Varakir said:


> I think the bolters look great, but the side view looks strange when you see they are directly blocking the engine intakes.


You doubt the perfection of the Mechanicus!

You appear to have fallen into the Heresy of Thinking!


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm with you on that one Varakir, I am still playing with the idea of possibly taking off the air intakes and shaping them to the fold of the wing, but I'm not sure if that will fly or not in my mind. I'm up for suggestions if anyone comes up with a plan in that regard. I still want to try to cut down the size of the hurricane bolter sponsons and see if I rig up something to tuck them closer to the body thus freeing up the air intakes and keeping the profile streamlined in proportion to the rest of the model.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I just worry how the pilot can see over the assault cannons, perhaps he should make a dangerous terrain test every time he moves to compensate?


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Cut down the hurricane bolter sponsons, assault cannon, and multi-melta to make it a bit more streamlined. Pictures up in a few days. Still finishing up the sponsons but the size is very much more appealing and makes it look unique to the stormraven, instead of just thinking that it was taken off of a Crusader and slapped on a stormraven


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

sounds good! Get those pictures up!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pics dude  Will you be paintting them soon or will they still be uncouloured


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay here are the pics with the new cut down and much more streamlined hurricane bolter sponsons. I also changed the twin-linked multi-melta to be be side by side as to cut down on its profile. I also cut more off of the twin-linked assault cannon to make it appear smaller and more fitting given the pilot would now be able to see more clearly. Beyond that still haven't primed the new parts but that will be getting done tomorrow as well priming the last Assault Squad, its accompanying Rhino, and last but not least the Sanguinary Guard. I changed my list again after having another game where the Death Company again did not perform up to par and has been done away with. Yet the Stormraven did surprisingly well and lasted the entire game. Granted my opponent's army was Grey Knights with only a Land Raider Crusader and two plasma cannons that could hurt my armor and yet I managed to destroy all three of those threats and yet then my dice once again failed me and I got by with a draw. Still more work to do, started another project as I feel as I am getting a bit bored with the same thing over and over and have decided to commit to another project so as to be able to switch from one to the other to keep myself fresh. Anyways, here are the pictures for your pleasure


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

veeeerrrry nice! keep us posted! cant wait to see this army all painted up!


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

All priming, and first layer of flock, paint, and wash has been done on all of the bases. Planning on finishing the bases with a quick highlight, second layer of flock, and a final wash. Rogue Trader is this Saturday


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

sounds good! Keep up the good work


----------



## arcticcanadian (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry for the lack of updates... First layer and wash has been painted on the 30 assault marines. If it all works out I should have pics up by the weekend of the first and second highlight. If all goes according to plan...


----------

